# What's YOUR Favorite Rice Pudding Recipe



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

This morning, while organizing the dessert files on my computer, I found a bunch of rice pudding recipes that had been misfiled. Rice pudding is one of my favorite puddings, along with chocolate (but that's for another thread).

If you've got a favorite rice pudding recipe, why not post it here. When I'm done organizing my rice pudding recipes I'll post them on one of my web pages so they can be downloaded by anyone who's interested.

kind regards,
shel


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I dont like rice pudding. Im nota fan of it at alls.

But there is a place out here in NYC called Rice to riches. Excellent rice pudding.

They use a short grain rice which is why I can eat some of it.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

It's started snowing here about a half hour ago and your post gave me a craving for what will be tonite's desert. Here's my fav Rice Pudding recipe.

1 qt milk
1/4 C long grain rice
1/2 C sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp vanilla 
1/4 tsp grated nutmeg
1/2 - 3/4 C raisins (optional)

Preheat oven to 300 degrees. Mix milk, rice, sugar and salt in a 6 cup butered casserole and bake uncovered for 2 hours, stirring every 1/2 hour. Add vanilla, nutmeg and raisins and mix carefully. Bake, without stirring, about 1/2 hr longer.

Enjoy!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks! That's a nice, simple, straightforward recipe, just the lind I like to make. I sometimes make something similar, and use basmatti rice for a little kick. 

shel


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Rice Pudding

Simmer, covered until liquid absorbed, about 15 minutes:
2/3 cup long-grained white rice
1 cup water
1/3 cup milk

Mix together:
2 beaten eggs
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup golden raisins, plumped in boiling water & well-drained
2 cups milk
1 tsp vanilla
1/4 tsp salt
2 tbsp grated orange peel

Stir rice into egg mixture. Pour into buttered casserole and sprinkle with nutmeg. Bake at 300 in a water bath, uncovered, until knife inserted in center comes out clean, around 1 hour.


----------



## tsblo (Jan 19, 2007)

Got a real simple one. Dont know how I would break it down for the yield. It typically makes about 40 portions

4L of Milk
4L of Water
1L of Sugar
Vanilla Ice cream (7 1oz scoops)
1L Short grain rice
7 Eggs

1.Add rice to water, and set on high flame and cover. Boil for 40 minutes
2.Meanwhile, while rice is boiling add ice cream and milk into separate pot, and over low heat, stir in ice cream until it melts than remove from heat.
3.Once water in rice pot is absorbed, combine milk and ice cream mixture and sugar, stirring occasionally, simmer for 30 minutes
4. Blend 7 eggs, temper with liquid from rice, and re blend. Quickly whisk into rice mixture.
5. Let simmer for 10 minutes. Stir often.
6. Remove from heat, pour into hotel pan.
Serve to order
At order, add whipped cream and add nutmeg, cinnamon and brown sugar.

And there we have it.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

The secret ingredient to my rice pudding is tahini.


----------

